# Peyton Manning



## ...... (Feb 13, 2012)

Where you guys think he ends up?Im gonna say the redskins.I bet he never wins another super bowl though.I think he should just retire.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 13, 2012)

i think he ends up in denver. actually i know he is going to be in denver.


----------



## DSB65 (Feb 13, 2012)

`we could use him here in dallas....


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Redskins? nah they said they didn't want him, but you never know with these people. I think ravens would be unstoppable with him.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Feb 13, 2012)

I would bet on the obvious, Miami, but there are so many teams that need a solid QB it's really hard to say until some of the available QB's sign. As for Denver, as badly as they need him to win, they are selling tickets with Tebow and I imagine they give him at least one more shot.


----------



## Fight411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea smart moneys on Miami


----------



## dam612 (Feb 15, 2012)

alot of talk about him going to arizona, larry fitz and him would get it going good in az.


----------



## kizphilly (Feb 16, 2012)

yeah either miami or arizona i hope he dont play for the redskins we dont need him in the nfc east


----------



## Josh3235 (Feb 17, 2012)

He won't be the same because he hasn't played for so long and because of his injury, yet he wants a superstar contract. If he was going to be the same as the old Peyton, then yes, he deserves the contract. But there is no way he is going to be as good as he was before. I know the Raiders don't have the money to sign him, but I think if they did, that team could do some crazy stuff. But basically Peyton will go to the team that gives him the most money.


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont think it will be strickly monetary I think he will take a slightly less incentive laiden contract from a real contender if possiable.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Feb 19, 2012)

dude if flacco would sit out the ravens would be too nice with manning


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Feb 19, 2012)

Manning is *crazy* for even wanting to play QB (or football) again. He now has 3 more operations on his neck than I do, and I have permanant nerve damage. What happens when they fuse the vertebrae in your neck is decreased rotation, decreased flexibility and increased risk of a broken neck in the future. Your neck is made up of vertebrae C1-C7 and they flex like a segmented flashlight wand. When you get them fused, the fused sections move as one big unit instead of a bunch of small ones. This puts alot of stress on the remaining un-fused vertebrae and you you are in a world of hurts if you get sacked...esp with that big helmet on. Mark my words...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 19, 2012)

Obvious possible choices:

Arizona, Miami, New York Jets, Washington

Less obvious good fits:

Baltimore, Seattle

Talked about but won't happen:

San Francisco, Dallas


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Feb 19, 2012)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> Manning is *crazy* for even wanting to play QB (or football) again. He now has 3 more operations on his neck than I do, and I have permanant nerve damage. What happens when they fuse the vertebrae in your neck is decreased rotation, decreased flexibility and increased risk of a broken neck in the future. Your neck is made up of vertebrae C1-C7 and they flex like a segmented flashlight wand. When you get them fused, the fused sections move as one big unit instead of a bunch of small ones. This puts alot of stress on the remaining un-fused vertebrae and you you are in a world of hurts if you get sacked...esp with that big helmet on. Mark my words...


He apparently lost a lot of arm strength at one point too, who knows if it's come back? I know if I'm a team I ain't investing that much in him unless I'm a coach on the hot seat.


----------



## sync0s (Feb 20, 2012)

Given Minnesota's record of signing old washed up QB's I wouldn't be the least bit surprised...


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2012)

if any body needs to know any thing about football just let me know. read post 2 again and the date. 
i got 55-1 on that shit!!!!!!! life is great friends........


----------



## theounceler (Mar 20, 2012)

sync0s said:


> Given Minnesota's record of signing old washed up QB's I wouldn't be the least bit surprised...


Favre took them to the NFC Championship game though. Signing veteran QB's isn't always a bad thing, and they aren't always "washed up". Certainly not in Peytons case.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Mar 22, 2012)

Good call mongo frog! 
I think he will be good. Dude is a beast never payed much attention to him tho. But now hes a bronco all i can say is break tebows neck! Lets go manning


----------

